Ask HN: The most conflict situation you faced at work? - vakulaego
======
accrual
A conflict I'm experiencing is planned obsolescence before I even get started.
I'm supposed to develop a novel system to accomplish X with the knowledge that
X will be replaced by vendor Y.

While I'm excited to work on the project and I'll learn a lot, it's not so fun
knowing it's just a placeholder.

